# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Einen kleinen Bericht über euren ersten Fisch (oder Schneidertag) im neuen Jahr möchten wir diesmal gerne...*


*Der Gewinn Januar​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Master Hecht (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Also will ich mal anfangen...xD
Grade heute noch los gewesen, ems zugefroren an keiner Stelle war da was zu machen...
also los zum Vereinsteich, immerhin noch eins bisschen frei einfach mal die neuen Wobbler getestet, geworfen und zack direkt innen Baum, na klasse hab dann ne halbe Stunde versucht den Wobbler ausm Baum zu friemeln was nachher trotz kalter Hände bei minus 14Grad noch klappte, dann ganz schnell nach Hause.

Fazit:Mein Köder war heute kein Mal im Wasser...


----------



## Fanne (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

sitze jetzt schon seit genau 4 tagen dieses jahr bei frostigen temperaturen  an unserer Quappenstelle  , leider  in den letzten 4 tagen nicht mal ein zupfer . weder auf Tauwurm noch auf Köderfisch 
"bild steht irgendwobei  rund um magdeburg"


werde mich aber nicht entmutigen lassen und weiterfischen!

Vielleicht gewinne ich ja mal diese schöne rolle und kann dann  meine freude mit nen paar gefangenen fischen preisgeben .


grüsse aus magdeburg


----------



## Ute (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Fisch ist ja noch nicht soo lange her.
In Neustadt OH war es. Hatte es auf Hornhecht versucht. Einige Tage lief bei mir nichts, aber bei den anderen. Habe mir dann von jedem was abgeguckt. 
An einen Vormittag war ich als erste da. Geangelt und geangelt. Dann kam noch einer dazu. Hab auch mit ihm das sabbeln angefangen.  Er hatte einen Blinker dran und wollte auch auf Hornhecht. Also hab ich mir auch einen Blinker ran gemacht. Hatte aber einige Tage vorher gelesen, das es besser sei, den Haken ca. 10cm darunter anzuknoten. 
Habe ich dann auch so gemacht. 
Und? Und?
Ich hatte einen an der Angel. Ohh klopfte mein Herz. Oh man war ich aufgeregt. Gekurbelt und gekurbelt. Ist der groß hörte ich noch. 
Und?
Wech.
Einer meiner Knoten hatte nicht gehalten. Der Horni hat alles mitgenommen.
War ich depremiert.
Mein erster Fisch einfach wech.
Habe aber Tage später in Dahme meine Hornis gefangen und mit nach Hause genommen.#6


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Nachdem meine gut aufgewärmten Schuhe wieder zu Eisblöcken erstarrt waren, tauchten meine Angelkumpels doch noch auf.  Thomas jammerte etwas von Schlafmangel, Erkältung und auch sonst alles Mist, aber da er sich nunmal schon aus dem Bett gequält hätte sollten wir halt zum Neckar fahren. 

Nungut, wir fuhren eine halbe Stunde zum Neckar, und dann noch eine Stunde bis wir eine uns genehme Angelstelle gefunden hatten. Unterwegs unterhielten wir uns über Weiber, wilde Sylvesterparties und sonst halt das übliche.

Als wir dann endlich eine passende Stelle gefunden hatten mischte ich erst mal Futter an und erfror mir dabei fast die Finger. Also beschloss ich das gesamte Futter auf einmal reinzuschmeißen. 

Michael und ich begannen zu stippen, Thomas pfefferte seine Montage  irgendwie in's Wasser. Und dann unterhielten wir uns über Weiber .....

Die Stelle war schon erfolgversprechend, aber nach einer starken Stunde gaben wir's auf. Zu kalt, kein Biss.

Wieder im warmen Auto machten wir uns auf den Heimweg und unterhielten uns über unsere Frauen, die uns zwar für bekloppt halten, aber trotzdem unser Hobby irgendwie akzeptieren und froh sind wenn heil wieder heimkommen.

Ein schöner Tag, Gestern.

Case


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein 1 Angeltag ist schnell erzählt.....
Da ich gerade v. Hamburg nach Celle gezogen bin vor Weihnachten,habe ich mir am 2.1 gesagt,ab nach HH Eltern besuchen, und danach an nen Vereinsgewässer auf Barsche spinnern.
Um 9h in HH angekommen -Eltern bis 14h besucht und ab ans Wasser. Wathose an,Rute+Rolle montiert............und gesehen,das ich die falsche Köderbox(Hornhechtblinker) eingepackt habe.....Natürlich habe ich trotzdem damit gefiscxht-nach ca. 1h mußte ich einsehen,das es keinen Zweck hat und habe eingepackt.Also war damit mein 1 Schneidertag 09 perfekt....
Was solls, alle Fische, die ich nicht gefangen habe sind nächstes mal etwas größer,da sie ja jetzt noch wachsen können....


gruß
stefan


----------



## Stahlvorfach (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

*Schneider, aber glücklich! *:vik:
  Dann will ich auch mal meinen bisher größten Fang im neuen Jahr zum Besten geben.

  Bin direkt am Neujahrstag mit einem Freund und einer Spinnrute im Gepäck zu unserem Vereinsgewässer gezogen, weil die letzten 2 Monate des Jahres 2008 nicht wirklich viele Fische hervorgebracht hatten. (Habe allerdings auch erst im letzten Jahr die Prüfung abgelegt)

  Also zogen wir in der Hoffnung los, dass unser gemeinsamer Neujahrswunsch, nach einem erfolgreichen Fangjahr 2009, direkt am ersten Tag in Erfüllung gehen wird. Nach 3 Stunden hatten wir uns bereits damit abgefunden mal wieder als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, als ein Ruck durch meine Rute ging. Sollte es heute wirklich besser laufen? Ich schlug sofort an, aber es war kein Zucken am anderen Ende zu spüren. Na toll, schon wieder ein Hänger oder ein großer Baumstamm, dachte ich zunächst.

  Doch es kam anders, zum Vorschein kam ein zerfetzter Regenschirm.:m Besser konnte das Jahr doch gar nicht beginnen. Ich hatte den Regenschirm tatsächlich in einer so kleinen Schlaufe gehakt. Diese Tatsache machte Mut und ich war mir jetzt sicher:                                              *2009, das wird ein gutes Jahr!*


----------



## FreeLee (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Da fällt mir doch zuerst unser Spaziergang gestern in Nienhagen ein:

War also gestern mit meiner Freundin (selbst angelt sie NOCH nicht) am Meerforellenstrand von Nienhagen unterwegs. Natürlich lass ich es mir nicht nehmen, dafür die Rute einzupacken.

Und wie ich so, während des Spaziergangs, über eine Stunde lang den Blinker werfe, passierte da draußen natürlich rein gar nichts.

Irgendwann fragte mich meine Freundin schließlich, ob sie auch mal die Angel in die Hand nehmen dürfe. Natürlich, aber Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass es besser ist, wenn ich auswerfe. Einholen kann sie dann.|bla:

Also, gesagt getan, waaaaaeit ausgeworfen und ihr dann die Rute in die Hand gegeben. Und was soll ich sagen, kaum 5 Umdrehungen und Zack, Rute krumm!|bigeyes

Leider war nur noch der Sprung einer recht ordentlichen Forelle an langer Leine zu sehen, dann war der Spuk schon wieder vorbei. Schatzi hat sich halt ziemlich erschrocken und den Anhieb verhauen.

Aber der Anblick der springenden Forelle hat sich wohl tief in ihrem Gedächtnis festgesetzt, sie redet von nichts anderem mehr.

Mal sehen, wann sie nun den Fischereischein macht.#6


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

*Mein Wintertag mit der Feederrute * 

Also,
ich war vor 2 Tagen mit meiner Feederrute an unserem Vereinsee da ja die meisten Raubfische Schonzeit haben sollten nun die Friedfische dran glauben. Ich hatte Glück das der See noch frei von Eis war.

Es war 12:00 der Rand des Sees war mit Eis bedeckt und anhand der Temperaturen habe ich mir nicht viel Hoffnung auf Fische gemacht,aber es juckte Gewaltig in den Fingern - Ich musste einfach ans wasser 
Zu Hause hatte ich mir schon mein Futter zusammengemixt (Paniermehl,Muskat,viel Salz) wie es mir einige Bordies empfohlen hatten,nun kam es zum schlimmsten an diesem Tag. Ich musste das kalte Wasser ans Futtert bringen,und das mit den Fingern ^^ Brrrrr,Kalt ....
Gesagt getan,der erste Futterkorb war befüllt. Der flog dann 4-5 mal an meinen Futterplatz um den Fischen schonmal den Weg zu weisen. 
Dann 2 Maden an den Haken und los gings,nun ging das warten los. Einige Spaziergänger die an mir vorbei gingen schüttelten nur die Köpfe,so nach dem Motto "Wie kann der sich bei dem Wetter an den See setzten".
Naja,mir war das egal,der Jagdtrieb zog mich nach draussen 
Nach ungefähr 70min der erste vorsichtige zupfer an der Feederrute,den ich natürlich mit Bravour verhauen habe |uhoh:
*Der erste Erfolg:*
15min später der nächste Biss,und ich konnte einen 30er Brassen landen. Mensch,das war doch schonmal was. So kann es weiter gehen dachte ich mir 
Bis 16:00 konnte ich so noch 6 Rotaugen und 2 Brassen landen.
Natürlich habe ich auch noch ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer verhauen,muß wohl an den kalten Fingern gelegen haben 

*Fazit des Angeltages:

*Es war zwar kalt,aber die Fische haben mich die Kälte (fast) vergessen lassen,und kurz vorm richtigen Wintereinbruch war es nochmal ein schöner Angeltag.

*Achja,für meinen nächsten Angelausflug fehlt mir noch die schöne **Mitchell GiTa  *
Lg,Ben

http://img133.*ih.us/img133/597/61547395gh7.jpg


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Angeltag 2009 war am Sonntag. Da ich ab Montag wieder arbeiten muss und vorher krank war, wollte ich wenigstens einmal kurz raus. Man könnte ja was verpassen... Daher Sonntag Mittag mal schnell an den Rhein und ein paar Wobbler und GuFis gebadet. Leider waren die Fische noch alle in Urlaub und es tat sich zweieinhalb Stunden lang nichts. Positiv zu bemerken war allerdings, dass meine neue Thermo-Unterwäsche prima warm hält und ich bis zum nächsten Angeltag nicht auf wärmeres Wetter warten muss 

Petri Heil und Grüße an alle
Michael


----------



## locotus (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr war der 3.01. Gegen Mittag bin ich mit nem Freund zur Elbe bei Magdeburg. Mit soviel Eis in den Buhnenfeldern hatten wir nicht gerechnet.

Wir haben trotzdem unser Glück probiert und in den Lücken zwischen dem Eis geangelt. Nach ca. 3 h hatten wir knapp 3 km Flussstrecke abgeangelt und uns dann wieder bis zum Auto zurückpeschleppt. Man war der Wind kalt im Gesicht. Ach ja gefangen haben wir auch was, Schollen von ca. 30 cm bis weit über einen Meter. Das Problem war nur die großen passten nicht ins Auto und die kleinen haben sich auf der Fahrt nach Hause in Wasser verwandelt. Lol. So dass wir doch wieder als Schneider vor unseren Frauen standen.

Aber das Jahr hat ja noch ein paar Tage. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## alexander12 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Hatte jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub - wollte gerne zum Angeln gehen - aber ab den ersten  Urlaubstag war der See zugefroren - jetzt sitze ich hier und lese alte Angelzeitschriften -
Es kommen aber wieder bessere Tage - die Rolle wäre zum Jahresbeginn der Hammer .
Gruß
Alexander12


----------



## Nicolaj89 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Ich bin an einem der frühen Januartage an unseren Vereinsteich gegangen (der größten Teils zugefroren war) und wollte Spinnfischen. Nach ein paar Würfen sind ständig meine Ringe zugefroren, sodass die Schnur nicht mehr sauber gleiten konnte. Am Ende hatte ich nur nboch Perrücken, da meine geflochtene Schnur ständig einfror und somit nicht eng auf die Spule gweickelt werden konnte. 
Gefangen habe ich auch nix :-( aber es war schön, bei dem Schnee am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Jörg_S (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Ich war am Dienstag das erste Mal im neuen Jahr am Neckar bei Plochingen. Habs mal mit einer leicheten Spinnrute versucht, später mit totem Köderfisch am System.Irgendwann hatte ich dann auch einen Biss, es war ein 18cm langer Barsch. Bei der Kälte habe ich es 4 Std ausgehalten, dann war die Lust am Angeln vorbei, ich freute mich auf ne heisse Dusche. werds in den nächsten tagen nochmal versuchen aber momentan ist es mir echt zu frostig, dauernd friert die Schnur ein usw.  wünsche allen anderen noch ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr und viel spass bei unserem schönen Hobby.  Gruß Jörg


----------



## atzelupe (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

hallo


mein ersten fisch hab ich mit meinem kescher im aquarium gefangen.
zum angeln bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen dieses jahr , weil mich gleich eine richtige grippe eingeholt hatte. lag mit 39,5 grad im bett :-(

naja

lg alex


----------



## JimmyEight (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Aloha,

mein erstes Angeln in diesem Jahr sollte ein paar Winterbarsche davon überzeugen, mich lieber in meine warme Küche zu begleiten.
Aber der spontane Ausflug ans heimische Gewässer war leider viel zu wenig durchdacht - so musste ich bereits nach einer halben Stunde eingestehen, dass ich mich viel zu schlecht gekleidet hatte. Mir blieb also nichts übrig, als das Angeln schon so früh wieder für beendet zu erklären und zu Hause die Fischstäbchen mit etwas Ketchup auf "Barschdekor" zu trimmen.

Nächtes mal geht es dann sicherlich mit etwas winterfesterer Kleidung los in die Kälte.


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Moin,

am 2.1. waren wir mit einem kleinen Bötchen auf der Ostsee. Es war bitterkalt, trotz Neoprenbekleidung. Nachdem erst nur ein paar Wittlinge bissen, waren mit einem Schlag drei von vier Ruten an Board krumm und es wurden drei schöne Dorsche gelandet. Einer davon von mir  Leider blieben das die einzigen Dorsche neben einigen Wittlingen, aber immerhin!


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Schneidertage am Laufenden Band, - bis der Fluss zugefroren war |uhoh:

Anfang Dezember gabs eine richtig schöne Beissphase, in der ich einige Aiteln  und Hechte landen konnte.

Aber seit Ende Dezember ging wirklich überhaupt nichts, niente, nadda => 0,0 ;

Sowohl auf Räuber, als auch auf Friedfisch.

Kein Zupfer, Nichts . . . 

Das einzige was ich mir eingefangen habe sind kalte Füße und ein deftiger Schnupfen |uhoh:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Hey,

Und was soll ich denn jetzt dazu schreiben? Ich war doch in den ersten 8 Tagen in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht angeln...#d
Im Schwarzwald ist es zur Zeit für meine Gemüter viel zu kalt um angeln zu gehen. Zudem sind die meisten Gewässer total zugefroren. Also baue ich einen Wobbler nach dem Anderen um für die wärmeren Zeiten gut gerüstet zu sein.

PS: Wer hat im Dezember gewonnen?


----------



## rostockvampire (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

hallo erstmal
.....alles begann im herbst 1981...meine eltern und ich fuhren wie jedes jahr  in den herbstferien an die ostsee...DAHME!!!da war ich schon das erste mal mit meinen grosseltern...und gerade mal 1 jahr alt...nun ja...ich freute mich denn im sommer zuvor hatte ich mir in italien meine erste angel gekauft.eine kleine blaue kinderangel..ein echter knatterkasten kann ich euch sagen.vom angeln und fischen keine ahnung...geschweige denn fische essen...war alles nicht mein fall...aber diesen instinkt...der war da...etwas fangen wollen...schlauer sein als der da im wasser...es ging los...köder!?nun ich wusste im boden sind würmer und irgendwie dachte ich fische essen würmer...also graben...würmer eingepackt und mit vadder ab auf die dahmer seebrücke...direkt vorn auf den brückenkopf...damals gab es da noch dieses feststehende DLRG häuschen...mit nem knoten den haken an der schnur befestigt,den armen wurm irgendwie stück für stück draufgepiekst und mit ca 1,74568 gramm blei ins wasser gelassen...uhrzeit ca.15 uhr...nach 2 bis 3 stunden zwar noch nicht gefangen aber die brücke wurde langsam voller...sehr interessant....gleich kommen bestimmt auch die fische...aber nichts....einem alten hasen aus der dahmer umgebung habe ich es zu verdanken den unterschied zwischen einem regenwurm und einem wattwurm zu kennen...er gab mir dann auch ein kleines grundblei erklärte und zeigte mir auch einen knoten zur befestigung und sagte so nun probier mal....was soll ich sagen...ca 1/2 stunde später...die angel bog sich wie verrückt....mein erster dorsch...aufregung und adrenalin pur....ein RIESE...ca.40 cm...nun ja .er war ja fast grösser als meine angel...auf jeden fall... MEIN ERSTER FISCH!dieses gefühl...dazuzugehören...einer von denen zu sein....ich glaub das hat mich bis heute gepackt.....die nächsten tage verbrachte ich bis nachmittags auf dem deich und habe werfen geübt..(ich weiss bis heute nicht wieviele leute mir sagten das man hier aufm deich nichts fängt)aber egal...ich gehörte dazu....durfte mich zwischen die grossen stellen und mitfangen.....in diesem herbst von 81...ich weiss noch,es war ein recht milder,habe ich noch den ein oder anderen dorsch und auch schollen gefangen....im übrigen mag ich mitlerweile auch gerne fisch essendas ist nun schon einige zeit her....nun....vor knapp 4 wochen...war ich zuletzt in dahme...stand mit meinem vater auf der seebrücke und wir beide haben gut dorsch und scholle gefangen.....mitlerweile bin ich der...der sich freut wenn ein kleiner stoppen mit seiner angel dort steht...von nichts ne ahnung...aber vielleicht das gewisse etwas im blut....dann mache ich ein blei an seine schnur zieh ihm einen wattwurm auf den haken...zeige ihm einen knoten und freue mich über SEINEN ersten fisch.....übrigens...dies ist nicht erfunden und das blei von dem netten angler habe ich heute noch als glücksbringer in meinem koffer beim angeln bei mir....vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwann mal in dahme auf der seebrücke....es ist ein tolles gefühl mit menschen die alle das gleiche ziel haben in dem moment das gleiche zu tun....bis dahin mit einem sehr freundlichen petri euer ralf aus dortmund


----------



## bellobuescher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

ich hab meinen ersten karpfen direkt an neujahr aus der kleinen aber feinen hopstener aa gezogen. nach einer längeren wanderung die mein kumpel thomas und ich machen mußten um eine eisfreie stelle zu finden tat sich direkt vor muns ein eisfreies loch auf. nach ein paar würfen hatte ich einen biss den ich nicht verwandeln konnte. ein paar würfe? klingt komisch,ist aber so,eigentlich wollte ich hechte fangen. auf jeden fall tat sich dann nach einigen weiteren würfen tatsächlich ganz gewaltig was an der rute. ein großer fisch kämpfte da an der rute und dachte nicht im traum darann an die oberläche zu kommen. es vergingen minuten bis er aufgab und der fisch von kollege thomas gekeschert werden konnte. da lag ein ganz schön dicker brummer von karpfen der sich dummerweise mit der brustflosse in meinem gummifisch verhakt hatte. ihm wurde die freiheit geschenkt und thomas und ich haben wieder eine geschichte die wir uns wenn wir mal rentner sind erzählen können.


----------



## jtomit (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Hallo an alle,

auch ich möchte den ersten Angeltag im neuen Jahr hier zum besten geben.
Leider war es diesmal nicht in der freien "Wildnis" sondern an einem Teich auf Jagd auf die großen Forellen.

Das Wetter am 02-01-2009 passte gut. Auf gings früh um halb sechs nach Weißenfels. Man glaubt es kaum, aber wir waren die ersten. Und so blieb es auch bis Abends. Nur ein paar Zuschauer. Das Eis war zwischen 5 und 10 cm dick, das heißt noch nicht aufs Eis. Also drei schöne Stellen am Ufer freigemacht. Steine halfen nicht aber ein Beil an der Teleskopstange funktionierte sehr gut. Leider muß ich sagen das eine Teleskopstange so heißt weil sie zusammenschiebbar ist. Und das passierte auch prompt. Einmal Vollkontakt mit dem doch schon etwas kalten Wasser, beim wegschieben der Eisscholle. Mein Freund half mir zum Glück aus dem Wasser bevor er den ersten Lachanfall bekam, das muß Klasse ausgesehen haben. Peinlich! Zum Glück sind unsere Anzüge wasserdicht und so mußte ich nur die Socken wechseln. War lustig und zudem kam mal wieder ein neuer Spitzmane dazu. So zurück zum Angeln. Neben mehreren Portionsforellen ging dann in der Dämmerung noch ein bischen was. Zwei schöne Lachsforellen hatten sich an meinen Haken verlaufen. Geil!! Geangelt haben wir bedingt durch das Eis auf Grund. Eine etwa 12m lange Stange leistete sehr gute Hilfe um die Montagen unters Eis zu bekommen. Etwas ungewohnt war für mich der Drill der Fische mit der Rutenspitze unter Wasser um die Schnur nicht zu beschädigen. Aber ich glaube das Drillen war einfacher da der Fisch nicht wie sonst gewohnt an die Oberfläche gezogen wird und sich dadurch nicht ganz soviel wehrt. (Einbildung??). Alles in allem ein schöner Tag mit viel Schnee und super Wetter. Ich hoffe das Jahr 2009 geht auch an der Saale weiter so. In diesem Sinne Petri an alle Gruß Tomi


----------



## Hörnchen (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Bei uns wars dieses Jahr auch noch nicht wärmer. Daher hatten mein Kumpane und ich beschlossen uns dem Eisangeln hinzugeben. Gesagt, ge??? Aha, wir dürfen nur mit nem Eisbohrer. Shi*, weder Axel noch ich haben so ein Ding. Esrtmal den halben Fischereiverein abtelefoniert. Und dann, Bingo, hab ich noch ein Besitzer einer derart gesuchten Gerätschaft gefunden. Alla, gleichmal für den folgenden Tag was abgemacht.
Am Wasser angekommen gleichmal ein Probeloch bohren wollen. Aber leider waren die Messer etwas angeschlagen. Kann nur eins sagen, keine scharfen Klingen, kein Erbarmen!
Das Eis hatte genug Dicke um uns zu tragen. "Flux" noch ein paar Löcher gebohrt. Ständig kamen neue Leute. Zum Schluß warens dann 7 Leute.
Und der Erfolg von 3 1/2 h Eisangeln war null. Da hat sich das Frieren ja gelohnt. Aber da es uns so Spaß gemacht hat, gehen wir am Sonntag gleich wieder los. Noch stimmen die Temperaturen ja noch.

Petri Heil und schon vorab ein herzliches Dankeschön an AB und Pure fishing für die GiTa


----------



## carphunter667 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Jaa mein erster Fisch...

Ich weis es noch als wärs erst gestern gewesen  Ich war damals sechs Jahre alte und mit meinem Opa bei uns am Vereinsloch angeln. Ich hatte seine zweite Rute vor mir als der Biss kam. Ich konnte es vor freude kaum fassen. Mit ein bisschen von Opas hilfe bekam ich den 3 Kg Karpfen auch zu gesicht. Das war ein echt tolle Erlebnis gewesen.

:vik::vik:


----------



## angler4711 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Moin, Moin!

Erster Fisch im neuen Jahr,
schön wärs.

Bei uns ist alles dicht gefroren!


----------



## primus (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

was muss ich tun um sowetwas zu gewinen? habe mich gerade frisch angemeldet  

viele grüße...der carl p.


----------



## rab_rabbit (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Also bei uns geht gar nix, alles zugefroren. Habe mal versucht an unserem See mittels Eisfischen was zu fangen, aber das Eis war so dick, das Loch so klein, die Fische #d

Zusammenfassend 2 Stunden frieren, .... und viel Sonne :q

Ich warte auf den Frühling !


----------



## schramme (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Schneidertag 2009 :
Am Samstag dachte ich mir,ob ich nicht vielleicht mal in der Gewässerordnung nachlesen sollte, wo in unserem Verein das Eisangeln erlaubt ist. Habe dann am Nachmittag beim Joggen an einem unserer Teiche einen gesehen, kurz angehalten und geschnackt,zu Hause das Töchterchen gefragt,ob wir am Sonntag zusammen Eisangeln gehen.
Am Sonntag den Kram zusammengepackt (Maden waren noch vom letzten Besuch am Forellenteich im Kühlschrank,ein bisschen Futter aus Haferflocken, Dosenmais und einem kleingehackten Salzhering gemacht) und zu Hause getestet, ob die Säge anspringt.
Soweit alles klar, ab an den Teich.
Was soll der Sch..?! Schlittschuhläufer auf unserem Tech ?!
Was solls, ich bin ja kein Unmensch,sollen sie ruhig.
Angesagt, dass ich jetzt ein paar Löcher mache,hat die aber wenig gekratzt,eher im Gegenteil: "Prima, da sieht man mal, wie dick das Eis ist."
Mit der Kettensäge ein paar Löcher ins Eis gemacht (die Kleine wollte auch ein eigenes,nur zum Davorsitzen),Futter rein,Angel ausgelegt und warten.
Zwischendurch mal ein bisschen getwistert und Töchterchen mit dem Schlitten gezogen.
Gebissen hat zwar nix, aber mal wieder am bzw auf dem Wasser gewesen und die Kleine hat auch ihren Spass gehabt.
Wenn es jetzt anfängt zu tauen,kann ich vielleicht vorm 15ten nochmal irgendwo gufieren, ansonsten bleibt wohl bis März/April nur der Forellenteich.


----------



## Rohrbacher (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Also, meinen ersten Fisch in diesem Jahr fing ich am vergangenen Sonntag.
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und minus 15 Grad machten wir uns zu unserem Vereinsgewässer, dem Glashütter Weiher bei Rohrbach, auf. Erst mal mit der Motorsäge ein paar Löcher in das ca. 20 cm dicke Eis geschnitten, dann konnte es losgehen.
Die erste Stunde brachte mir aber gerade mal eine Brasse, später folgte dieser noch eine zweite.
Wir hatten auf ein paar Rotaugen als Köderfisch gehofft um den Hechten nachzustellen, diese blieben aber leider aus.
Es war ein wunderschöner Angeltag bei herrlichem Wetter und viel Jagertee, wenn auch die erhofften Fänge weitestgehend ausblieben.

Winterliche Grüsse aus dem Saarland

Rohrbacher


----------



## toller-hecht14 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Angeltag in diesem Jahr war ein schöner, gesseliger, kalter Schneidertag.
Ich wollte meinem kleinen Cousin ( letztes Jahr 10 geworden) das Grundangeln beibringen. Drum fuhren wir am 2.1. seinen Jugendfischereischein holen und haben die Gewässerkarten besorgt. Dann gings gegen 13 Uhr ab an den Rhein, an einen meiner Hotspots um dort ein wenig auf Barben zu angeln, die Köder waren Käse und Made. Ich erklärte ihm wie so eine Grundmontage aussieht wie man alles montiert und co.
Dann gings richtig los wir fischten mit 3 Ruten bei -5 °C  und bekamen in den ersten 2 Stunden keinen einzigen Biss, unsere gute Stimmung trübte sich. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde wechselten wir den Platz .
Wir fischten weiter wie vorher. Nach ca. 10 Minuten gab es kräftige Ausschläge meiner Feederruteund hörte auf einmal einen Spinnfischer rufen :"Tut mir leid ich hab über Kreuz geworfen" . Da kam wieder große Entäuschung auf...
Nach einer weiteren Stunde vergeblichen Angelns bekam mein kleiner Cousin dann endlich mal einen richtigen biss. Ich schlug für ihn an und der Haken saß nicht. Man waren wir traurig. Wir gaben nicht auf und wollten dann noch eine halbe Stunde länger als geplant bleiben. Diese halbe Stunde hätte es fast gebracht, denn ich hatte noch einen Biss und wie eben...der haken saß nicht. Was war da los? 
Dann beendeten wir unseren ersten Angeltag und garantiert nicht letzen im Jahre 2009  bei -7°C


----------



## André1991 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Guten Morgen ! 

Ich werde gleich los gehen und ein bisschen Spinnfischen an der Ems  2gummifische und sonst blinker spinner und wobbler dabei 

Ich möchte verschiedene rollen ausprobieren um dann die beste davon auswählen zu können  

bis dann =)


----------



## zesch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

11.1.09 / Lippe

Nach einem schönen Tag, mit vielen Würfen, hatte ich erst einen Nachläufer auf eine  "Futterneidmontage". Dann wechselte ich schnell den Köder (einfacher Kopyto), Farbe hellgrünn / blauglitter, 5 Würfe später hatte ich ersten Hecht 2009 im Kescher. Da er noch "minderjährig" war, durfte wieder schwimmen und groß werden.

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Path (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Also mein erster Angeltag verlief recht kurz. Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt 
lockten mich an mein Vereinsgewässer. Also packte ich meine Angelsachen holte die Maden und ein paar Würmer aus dem Keller schwang mich aufs Fahrrad und beilte mich an den See zu kommen .Dort angekommen sah ich dass es über Nacht wohl nocheinmal richtig kalt gewesen sein musste. Der ganze See war zugefroren. Nur ein paar Enten hatten sich ein Eisloch freigehalten. 
Also überlegte ich was ich nun mit den am Vortag gekaufen Maden machen sollte und entschied mich dafür den Enten ein kleines Festmal zu gönnen. 
so hatten wenigstens die Enten einen erfolgreichen Tag.

bald wird es wieder warm und dann werde ich wieder zur Stelle sein-----ganz sicher


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

moinsen,
mein erster angeltag war letzten montag. hier in maastricht und umgebung habe ich mein glueck auf raubfische in 3 verschiedenen haefen versucht. die vielen wasservoegel, kormorane und taucher sollten eigentlich ne recht gute hilfe gewesen sein (hier muss irgendwo fisch sein!), trotzdem konnte ich keinen biss verzeichnen-dafuer aber viel frische luft und sonne tanken, und mich viel dabei bewegen. so geht schneidern wenigstens nicht auf die hueften .
morgen geht's wieder los-wenn's wetter mitspielt.
gruss,
mike


----------



## DrThomas (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Sonntag am Sahlenburger Strand die neuen Brandungsruten mit gekauften Wizzco (M W GAMING SUPPLIES) Vorfächern und Heringsfetzen probegeworfen.
Klappt alles noch. Zwei Platte mit 37cm und 40cm, sowie mehrere deutlich kleinere gefangen. Kalt wars, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem richtig gemacht! 

TOm


----------



## stefclud2000 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Hallo,


mein erster Angeltag 2009 und erster Schneidertag 2009 !
War gestern an der Schwarzen Elster um einen dicken Winterhecht zum Landgang zu überlisten. Hatte dabei noch
meine neue Balzer Diabolo Spin 75 + Shimano Exage 2500FB.
Leider konnte ich keinen Fisch fangen, dafür war es ein wunderschöner sonniger kalter Sonntag :vik: !

So, nun ist bald Schonzeit,d.h.: 2 Monate Spinnpause.......:c

Gruß Steffen


----------



## unloved (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Mein erster Angeltag war mittlerweile gestern 

Ein kleiner Ansitz an der Ems mit der Feederrute und dem Winkelpicker. Gefangen habe ich trotz emsiger Anfütterungsversuchen und mehrfachem Stellenwechsel nicht einen Fisch. Da es zunehmend kälter wurde und der Ostiwnd bließ, unterbrach ich das Fischen nach guten 3 Stunden und werde in den nächsten Wochen die Theorie vorziehen....


----------



## Zentrio (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Januar*

Da ich letzts jahr erst meine prüfung gemacht habe habe ich dieses jahr das erste mal geangelt. da bei mir im lipperland alles eingefrohren war (vor 2 wochen), bin ich nach hävelhof zum offenen forellenteich gefahren und habe nix wissend mit meinem garnicht auf den teich ausgelegten material geangelt.
 zu dicke schnur, dicke b(illig)-richi rolle und ne feder rute...naja hatte glück das ich noch nen 18er vorfach mit 12er harken dabei hatte, denn es haben tatsächlich 2 forellen angebissen...nur doof das meine nigel nagel neue rolle direkt die grätsche gemacht hat :-( ...aber trotz allem habe ich richtig spaß bei der sache und kann es schon kaum erwarten wieder los zu ziehen...


----------



## ahtintin (31. Januar 2009)

*Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Drachenkopf auf Lanzarote!*

Hallo zusammen, 
Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Drachenkopf auf Lanzarote! Danach folgte ein Sergantfisch und diverse Bogas. Sehr lecker mit Knoblauch in Alufolie.


----------

